# Inspiring Pics



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

Why Scotland is a great place to bike (stolen from another forum):

http://www.singletrackworld.co.uk/forum/read.php?f=2&i=3785701&t=3785701

so, whilst I'm stuck at work give me more inspirational photos.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Here's one I got yesterday on the Cowboy Trails here in Las Vegas...


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

couple of my favorites
biking

















not biking


----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

Excellent photo - how far do you have to drive to access trails like that?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

:band:


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Very Nice Pics....*

Thanks for sharing them. Have driven by Monarch Pass Ski area on the way to Crested Butte on a ski trip. That second picture "Banks" posted says it all....nice jump on rippin single track. Ride On!


----------



## SpecialBob (Jul 30, 2008)

banks said:


> Chaffee County Colorado:
> 
> -snip-


Inspiring? Huh?

I'm having trouble figuring out what is "inspiring" about generic photos of bikes leaning against trail posts, etc.

There are some inspiring riding pics in the OP's Scotland link however.

_____________________________________________________________________

Main Entry:
inspiring 
Function:
adjective 
Date:
1717

: having an animating or exalting effect


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

Some very inspiring Scotland pics. Here are a couple from north central New Mexico.
A trail in my backyard.








On the way out from a local hot springs.








A nice corner with a bit of exposure on my backyard trail.








More backyard trail.








Secret stash trail on some friends land.








Hope these are a bit inspiring.


----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

Great photos

>>Secret stash trail on some friends land

One of the great things about Scotland is that provided there is a track(very rare there is a non cycling sign), bikes can be ridden legally and most land is open access. We have the same open access in England, although bikes are not allowed on footpaths (although most of us ride footpaths discretely ) .


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

doubletalkin said:


> although bikes are not allowed on footpaths (although most of us ride footpaths discretely ) .


Rephrase:

"although most of us ride footpaths and that is now known to the world though the magic of
information-sharing on the internet"


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*to go big*

I have been working on new skills and growing some nuts, guys like this inspire me to go bigger....


Of course, guys posting action pics in here inspires me to go out and try to make my G9 work for me!


----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

Evil Patrick said:


> Rephrase:
> 
> "although most of us ride footpaths and that is now known to the world though the magic of
> information-sharing on the internet"


So this is a big secret in TX? I refer to discretely as to mean; not annoying walkers by riding in big groups in popular places on Sundays. In it no secret that people ride footpaths as the tyre tracks are a bit of a give away. In the UK it is possible to have a footpath upgraded to bridleway status, provided there is evidence that indicate a path is being used for activities other than walking. The more people that know (inc. riding horses), the better the chance of a status change, provided people don't take the piss by riding in large groups and annoy fellow trail users. I guess the access laws are different in the US :???:


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

It would have been easier to edit your previous post and remove the admission that you are
breaking the rules. Your follow-up post only digs a deeper hole. It's hard to convince anyone
that breaking a rule, as long as multiple people do it for the same potential outcome, is a
justifiable action. 

Not sure I understand your point about chances increasing once the riding horses know. :lol: :lol: 

"The more people that know (inc. riding horses)"

:lol: :lol: 

And I'm not saying I'm holier than thou. I just don't plaster my wrong-doings on the internet.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

doubletalkin said:


> So this is a big secret in TX? I refer to discretely as to mean; not annoying walkers by riding in big groups in popular places on Sundays. In it no secret that people ride footpaths as the tyre tracks are a bit of a give away. In the UK it is possible to have a footpath upgraded to bridleway status, provided there is evidence that indicate a path is being used for activities other than walking. The more people that know (inc. riding horses), the better the chance of a status change, provided people don't take the piss by riding in large groups and annoy fellow trail users. I guess the access laws are different in the US :???:


Well, all states are different when it comes to property/ownership/access. Luckily, Texas is about 5x the size of your country, so there is a lot of open space (albeit privately-owned) relative to your country.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

Evil Patrick said:


> It would have been easier to edit your previous post and remove the admission that you are
> breaking the rules. Your follow-up post only digs a deeper hole. It's hard to convince anyone
> that breaking a rule, as long as multiple people do it for the same potential outcome, is a
> justifiable action.
> ...


Which bit of user evidence did you not understand? :madman: My (and others) so called wrong-doings have just resulted in a footpath being upgraded to allow bikes. The footpath in question came to light through the internet chit-chat.

I originally raised the access question because I was surprised by the no bikes here, no horses there attitude I faced when trying to find trails around San Francisco.

The Uk my be small, but we have good access rights including on private land through legal access rights. Thankfully the mass trespass in the Peak district help the latter's cause! Most paths (foot and bridle) run through farms, passed houses and such.

All my comments can only apply to the UK of course, as I don't know the legal ins and outs of trail access in the US. Also, riding footpaths in sensitive areas (inc. the UK) is stupid.


----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

slo65 said:


>


----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

anyway, back to the piccies - please!


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

doubletalkin said:


> Which bit of user evidence did you not understand? :madman:


The bit about when a riding horse knows that you want to use the footpaths, the chance of
status change improves.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

Evil Patrick said:


> The bit about when a riding horse knows that you want to use the footpaths, the chance of
> status change improves.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


That bit was meant to confuse


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

beagledadi said:


> Here's one I got yesterday on the Cowboy Trails here in Las Vegas...


Awesome! I really miss those trails! My favorite place to ride, anywhere!


----------



## montanabiker (Dec 26, 2006)

here ya go


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

Blurry but I think that's what makes it cool.


----------



## Di_bear (Sep 3, 2006)

_Michigan Tech Trails, Houghton, MI_









_Stairway to Heaven - Copper Harbor, MI_


----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

great shots - here are a few of mine








- Wales UK








- Peak District UK








- Lake District UK








- Lake District UK








- Lake District UK

These are shots by friends:








- High Cup Nick - UK








- Cross Fell- UK








- Lakes UK








- French Alps








- Isle of Skye (island off Scotland)








- Isle of Skye (island off Scotland)


----------



## clvlc4door (Oct 17, 2006)

Took this from that site posted but I fell in love with it, its so inspiring I want to go ride right now!


----------



## HardRockCop (Jul 16, 2008)

clvlc4door said:


> Took this from that site posted but I fell in love with it, its so inspiring I want to go ride right now!


...and God said...."LET THERE BE MTB!"

:thumbsup: Cool Shot!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

clvlc4door said:


> Took this from that site posted but I fell in love with it, its so inspiring I want to go ride right now!


Can you point us to the site? I would love a full-sized image!


----------



## okay_player (Dec 19, 2004)

not mine, but i sure do like it.

from dark hollow in brianhead, utah.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Scotland is great for riding. Mostly you get "good" weather.
Remember: Rain is just misunderstood humidity.


----------



## yetiman71 (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's a couple from Spain last month.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

Pooh Bear said:


> Scotland is great for riding. Mostly you get "good" weather.
> Remember: Rain is just misunderstood humidity.


looks like it's also a good place to play hike-a-bike 

sweet pics though, that's some beautiful scenery


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

CharacterZero said:


> Well, all states are different when it comes to property/ownership/access. Luckily, Texas is about 5x the size of your country, so there is a lot of open space (albeit privately-owned) relative to your country.


Texas may be bigger than the UK, but access to open space sucks, big time. MTB trails are limited to a few parks and private ranches. I'd guess Texas could have around 1000 miles of mtb trails (http://www.mountainbiketx.com), whereas in the UK in one county, Surrey, there are over 670 miles or trails (bridleways). I'm trying to google a total number of public mtb accessable trails in the UK and so far all I've found is an estimate of 28000 miles.

Sometimes I really miss the ability to just go ride my bike and not have to think about where I can ride.

edit...

Found some more info from here...

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/access/prow/about.htm

Sorry, to rant on, but I find the whole issue of access to land in Texas and the US just weird.


----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

marzjennings said:


> Texas may be bigger than the UK, but access to open space sucks, big time. MTB trails are limited to a few parks and private ranches. I'd guess Texas could have around 1000 miles of mtb trails (http://www.mountainbiketx.com), whereas in the UK in one county, Surrey, there are over 670 miles or trails (bridleways). I'm trying to google a total number of public mtb accessable trails in the UK and so far all I've found is an estimate of 28000 miles.
> 
> Sometimes I really miss the ability to just go ride my bike and not have to think about where I can ride.


Try googling the Lake District National Park, Peak District National Park, Snowdonia National Park and Yorkshire Dales National Park. All these areas are within an hour to an hour and half drive of my house. There are also the Quantocks; Exmoor; Dartmoor; Breacon Beacons and the Long Mynd all of which of covered with quality legal trails. Scotland is unique in that ALL tracks are legal (unless there is a no cycling sign - very rarely is, maybe during grouse season only). Trails in the UK (on public rights of way) can pass through farms or even past some persons front door!

I travel to the States frequently with work and I must say I am always frustrated by the lack of countryside access. I like to run when I'm away from home; this is easy in the UK as there are public rights of way all over the place (mostly through private land). In the states private land appears to mean no go full stop:-(. I couldn't believe the lack of access around the San Francisco foothills :-(. Maybe I'm generalising too much, as from the previous posts each State appears to have its own access laws.

All that said I still would like to ride in Colorado - some mates are just back and the piccies look great - oh and it looked nice and warm and DRY!


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

doubletalkin said:


> All that said I still would like to ride in Colorado - some mates are just back and the piccies look great - oh and it looked nice and warm and DRY!


I was in Durango, Colorado last week and while it was nice to ride straight out of town on some excellent trails, there are still a lot of fences around massive areas of mountain side. Oh and it wasn't warm, Wednesday night last week was around 13f (-10c).


----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

marzjennings said:


> I was in Durango, Colorado last week and while it was nice to ride straight out of town on some excellent trails, there are still a lot of fences around massive areas of mountain side. Oh and it wasn't warm, Wednesday night last week was around 13f (-10c).


Well that's a shame :sad: My friends where around the Fruita area and Moab (Not exactly Colorado ) on a two week MTB trip.

The downside to the UK can be the weather, but once you get over that there are some great trails. Europe has some amazing places too (Alps being one of course) and similar access rights to the UK


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Some great picc's all!

Just a few here


----------



## duke of kent (Jan 30, 2008)

doubletalkin said:


> Why Scotland is a great place to bike (stolen from another forum):
> 
> http://www.singletrackworld.co.uk/forum/read.php?f=2&i=3785701&t=3785701
> 
> so, whilst I'm stuck at work give me more inspirational photos.


Makes me want to strap on the sgian dubh (my surname) and tartan, and hop on a plane to the Motherland. Well, maybe not the dagger. Homeland Security might not like that one so much.

That's on my to-do list, for sure.


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice pics - ALL NZ?


----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

. which part of Scotland are you originally from?


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

*Feck off*

Here's some inspiration


----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice - Is this all year riding, or do the trails get completely snowed in during winter?


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

BKnight said:


> looks like it's also a good place to play hike-a-bike
> 
> sweet pics though, that's some beautiful scenery


yeah, the first one is a "shortcut". the second one was too steep to ride with gear and packs and all.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## doubletalkin (Mar 12, 2006)

some shots (not by me) of our weekend ride in and around a very flooded Lakeland























































more here

https://www.bogtrotters.org/show_album.php?srcdir=2008/26oct


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Simply stunning! As I lay here with the flu, each one of these pics made me feel better. Thanks.


----------



## Stanley Johnson (Jul 3, 2008)

montanabiker said:


> here ya go


where is this shot? Montana or OR?


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

From my trip to Utah and Colorado last Summer.


----------



## rogerdodger (Mar 8, 2009)

Queenstown New Zealand









Not mine, but very inspiring.


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

Overlooking Salmon River Canyon Idaho.....


My son and the Grande Ronde River.....


Owyhee country.....




bruneau river canyon...


Hells Canyon.......


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Somewhere in the air...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

Re: Doug_ID

Wow, thanks for some shots of 'back home' 

NE OR born here


----------



## pablo4429 (Mar 14, 2008)

Brown Teeth: BEST PIC BY FAR, that looks amazingly sweet, for lack of a better term. Its so crystal clear, wow, where is that


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

ho hum....under snow still here so these from last year are inspiring me for sure


----------



## carbon (Jun 10, 2004)

Gran Canaria


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

One of my favorites. Credit to Ray Gallang for snapping this at the 2003 Downieville Classic.


----------



## nikwashere (Mar 5, 2008)

clvlc4door said:


> Took this from that site posted but I fell in love with it, its so inspiring I want to go ride right now!


that looks like one of the 7stane trail markers... oo, memories


----------



## jixdog (May 17, 2005)

Where I roll....AUBURN, CA


----------



## peehead (Jan 23, 2004)

here are a few of my personal favorites...









otter creek trail in louisville, kentucky (recently closed)









here we go trail overlooking copper harbor, michigan and lake superior (best trail system in the USA)









fare well in bend, oregon

enjoy.


----------



## luckynumber9 (Mar 7, 2009)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Somewhere in the air...:thumbsup:


epic pic


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

This one is OK 2:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jammincam (Nov 12, 2008)

luckynumber9 said:


> epic pic


best so far. way out of my ability, but awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 2, 2009)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Somewhere in the air...:thumbsup:


That is awesome!!

Very good pic :thumbsup:


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

not biking related, but mountain related

my trip to Silverton CO, this past feb


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

*Italian alps*


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

*I'll play*

Austria:





































Maui:










(I swear there's a biker in this pic)









Kingdom Trails, VT:




























Mass.:


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*A few*

Some more from the Southwest U.S.
1&2) Cannel Plunge near Lake Isabella Ca.
3)The San Juan trail Orange County Ca.
4)Thunder Mountain trail near Panguitch Utah.


----------



## fang_x (Oct 3, 2007)

*my xc hardtail*










2008 rock hopper Canadian model with disc brakes, painted it white










then my full susp XC bike, i use it for free ride aswell, just drop the seat lol


----------

